# Plum trees



## CHD (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know if the bees like plums, but I set one out about 4 years ago and to date I've had 1 plum. Loads of flowers. 1st year beek.

Do I need another tree.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Probably. Most plums that I'm familiar with need a pollinator/partner. Do you know what kind of plum it is? If so, it should be simple enough to find it's partner tree; if not, just get a couple of properly paired trees (forgive the unintended pun, please ) and set them out. My understanding is that bees like plum trees...and so do I!


----------



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

We set out an apple and 2 cherries last year. One of the cherries ddin't make it so this year we need to replace it. Haven't decided if we will go with another cherry or something else. I am excited to see the bees work them!

Also- we have had had a few days of upper 30's and lower 40's lately. The pussy willow looks like it is preparing to blossom.


----------



## Mike. T. (Dec 8, 2009)

Some beek's over here in california pollinate the plums and get good money to same as almonds.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

> Do I need another tree.


Most likely, yes. If you're not sure what kind of plum you already have, plant either a Methley or a Santa Rosa as they will pollinate just about any other plum. The Methleys are a little better eating than the Santa Rosa.:thumbsup:


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Got 2 Methleys and 2 Santa Rosas in the ground yesterday....my 94 year-old Pop had so much fun "helping" that I now have 4 apple trees, 6 blackberry plants and 2 more rabbiteye blueberry plants sitting in the bed of my truck (along with a huge pile of "scored" stuff from the dollar bin at Lowe's). I guess Monday will be a long day!! Glad I have a bottle of Aleve in the glove-box.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We have a very old purple meat plum tree. Its in bloom right now The bees don't work it very much, but its always loaded with fruit.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

You might try some peach trees too. I have plums and peaches, and they all get worked heavily by the bees.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

If you can find one plant a sour wood tree. The bees love them and it makes great honey if you have a few 1000's

Brooklyn


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

i always forget which way it goes but there are two basic plum tree groups asian and europian. one of them needs a pollenator and one is self pollenating


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Plums have been in the ground for a week or so now ... tomorrow, the County Forestry office is having their annual tree & shrub sale, so it looks like there will be some cherry trees in my future.


----------



## fant214 (Jan 28, 2010)

Santa Rosa plum trees are adaptable to most soil types and are self-fertile… cross pollination is not necessary, but will increase fruit production when a second plum tree is planted nearby.

markmaster I got a Santa Rosa tree at the tree sale last weekend i guess you were there, it was kind of crazy.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

fant214 said:


> Santa Rosa plum trees are adaptable to most soil types and are self-fertile… cross pollination is not necessary, but will increase fruit production when a second plum tree is planted nearby.
> 
> markmaster I got a Santa Rosa tree at the tree sale last weekend i guess you were there, it was kind of crazy.


It was busier than I had expected -- glad I decided to get there early! Even so, by the time I picked out my fruit trees, the spirea - which is what I actually went there to get - was gone. The Soil & Water Conservation folks should have made some good money at that sale....I hope so, anyway!

Did you and I meet at the sale? I talked with a beek at the sale about Russians vs 3-banded Italians for a while...got his email address, but have been so busy at school that I haven't had time to contact him.


----------



## CHD (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like I'm getting another plum tree. I already have apples, peaches, pecans, and the Bradford pears, were here when I moved in. 

Thanks folks


----------

